# عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


الرجل كائن غريب وقد قيل عنه : :boxing:

إذا تجادلتي معه قال عنك :

عنيدة 

وإذا جلستي صامته قال انك :

غبية 

إذا لم تحبيه يحاول أن :

يمتلكك 

وإذا أحببتيه سوف :

يتركك 

إذا أخبرتيه عن مشاكلك قال عنك :

مزعجه 

وإذا لم تخبريه يقول :

انك لا تثقين به 

فأنتي إذا لم تفي بوعدك :

مراوغة 

أما إذا أخلف هو وعده فحجته :

دائما أنه كان مضطرا لذلك 

إذا نجحتي في عملك يقول أنه :

الحظ 

وإذا نجح هو فيقول أن السبب :

ذكاؤه 

إذا جرحتيه فأنتي :

قاسية 

وإذا جرحك هو فأنتي :

حساسة جدا 

أيه بقى رأيكم يا بنات فى الرجاله اللى عايشين معاها ؟!!! :act23::act19::boxing:
مش بردوا لينا الجنة...​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

صدقينى عندك حق
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*بصراحة عندك حق انتوا ليكم الجنة 
لكن احنا لينا الفردوس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:beee: :beee: :beee:​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

يا مرمر المثل بيقول خفى تعومى ... عشان ماتغرقيش يا بنتى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
**************************
تعليق على الاستاذه مرمر كلاكيت 1900 مره 
***************************************
قال ايه جرحتيه... المتيه ..مزعجه وووووووووووووووووووووو .......... الى اخره .
ويقول ويعمل ويسوى .......... ليه بقى فى شىء غلط هنا تعرفى الغلط هنا ايه ....... الاسباب 
اما ان البنت دى مستهانه بحب خطيبها ليها .. او مش مالى عنيها مع ان الواد دا يقدر يجبلها لبن العصفور 
وما يخدش كلمه عدله منها ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وكمان اما ان البنت دى غبيه ومش بتفهم راجلها كويس وبتخبط فى الحلل ..
وكمان اما ان البنت دى تايه وفى عيل تايه منها والراجل كل ما يكلمها تقوله ايه مين ووووووىىىى الى اخره .. مهمله ومش مهتمه اهو عريس ونهايته احسن من قاعده البيت فى وش العيله بتعاتها ..
اما بقى لو هى عقله وبتفهم يعنى وبتقدر راجلها الوضع ه يختلف
-------------
ويزيد ويأكد بحب الطرفين الى بعضهما البعض....
يبقى كل كلمه بتتقال هى فهماها كويس ولو فى شىء مش حلو من الطرفين اذا فين العتاب وعلى فكره ياريت يكون على الساخن ..
علاوه علىان المحبه تحتمل كل شىء والى اخره طبعا من كلام انتم عارفينه 
يا مرمر انتى واعضائك ..... سلميلى على الاحساسات الى فى الخيال .. نحنوا جيل الواقع يا استاذه​


----------



## Ramzi (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع​
> 
> 
> الرجل كائن غريب وقد قيل عنه : :boxing:​
> ...


 


النقطة التانية عجبتني جدا ً
وتطبق دائما ً​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



بنت الفادى قال:


> صدقينى عندك حق
> ربنا معاكى​



ميرسى لمرورك يا بنت الفادى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *بصراحة عندك حق انتوا ليكم الجنة
> لكن احنا لينا الفردوس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:beee: :beee: :beee:​



ايوة ايوة انتم ليكم الفردوس طبعا
الفردوس اللى تحت الارض دى يا يوحنا 
فهمااااك هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> يا مرمر المثل بيقول خفى تعومى ... عشان ماتغرقيش يا بنتى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> **************************
> تعليق على الاستاذه مرمر كلاكيت 1900 مره
> ***************************************
> ...



انا ملاحظة ان سيزار بيحب الكلام الكتيـــــر 
إذا تجادلتي معه قال عنك :عنيدة 
فعلا الكلام ينطبق اهوووووووو 
أمشى بقى يا سيزار :t32:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



Ramzi قال:


> النقطة التانية عجبتني جدا ً
> وتطبق دائما ً​



ميرسى للمرورك يا رمزى 
وانا شيفاك مؤيد الموضوع :t13:
طيب الحمدلله 
انت كده نورت الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

انتم مش بيعجمكم شىء خالص 
قال ايه ... اصلك وانا ماشيه معها يا ماما قابل وحده زميلته ووقف وسلم عليها يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا مامه واحنا فى الكافيتريا قاعدين شرب قبل منى اليمون ...يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا ماما لما ركبنى العربيه نزل وسبنى افتح الباب وعمل نفسه مش واخد باله يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا ماما شوفتى اخرتها بقوله انتى لبسك عاجبنى ام قالى شكرا وانتى الى زى الشمس منوره شوفتى يا مامه قلى كلمه وحده بس  يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال ياماما لما كنت بتكلم مع زميلتى فى الموبيل موضوع مهم يا ماما بقولها تلبس فستان ايه وكدا يعنى عشان عندها حفله .. ومطولتش يا ماما ساعتين بس وحياتك .. يقولى وانتى مش مقدره وقتنا ولا ايه وزعل ياماما ومش عارفه ليه يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
-------------------------------------

اووووووووووووووووووف تخنوقوا تخنوقوا              حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ارحمنى بقى يارب من سيزار...
ايه ياسيزار انت اشتغلت ام قبل كده ولا ايه هههههههههههههههه

بس فى حاجات انت نسيت تقولها...
اروح اشتكيه لماما لان عينه زاااايغة مثلا
اروح اشتكيه لماما علشان بخيل ودى صفة مشهورة اوى دلوقتى فيكم 
اروح اشتكيه لماما علشان بيتكلم كتيييييييير زيك كده يا سيزار ههههههههههه
انا معتقدش اننا تافهين للدرجة اللى انت بتقول عليها دى 

يارب امتى ابقى مشرفة علشان افصل سيزار 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايوة ايوة انتم ليكم الفردوس طبعا
> الفردوس اللى تحت الارض دى يا يوحنا
> فهمااااك هههههههههههههههههههههه​


ايه ياماما انتى ما تعرفيش ان مافيش حاجة اسمها جنة من يوم قيامة السيد المسيح وبقى الفردوس فى السما 
روحى بقى دورى على الجنة بتاعتكم دى تبقى فين


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ارحمنى بقى يارب من سيزار...
> ايه ياسيزار انت اشتغلت ام قبل كده ولا ايه هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس فى حاجات انت نسيت تقولها...
> ...


*عينه زايغة علشان بيرجع البيت يلاقى ريحتها بصل
بخيل علشان طلباتكم بقت بتقسم الوسط
بيتكلم كتير علشان يقدر يرد على استجوابتكم
انتوا تافهين لأ لا سمح الله 
تبقى مشرفة و تفصلى رئيس حزب ابقى قابلينى 
وسليميلى على الست امينة بتاعتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *عينه زايغة علشان بيرجع البيت يلاقى ريحتها بصل
> بخيل علشان طلباتكم بقت بتقسم الوسط
> بيتكلم كتير علشان يقدر يرد على استجوابتكم
> انتوا تافهين لأ لا سمح الله
> ...



على فكرة يا يوحنا أنا بحب الامثال اوى وكلامك ده بينطبق عليه...
حجة البليد مسح السبورة ههههههههههههههههه
سامحنى معلش
بس بتبرر لنفسك حاجات :smil8::smil8:
وهى انشاء الله بيبقى ريحة بصل ليه مش بتعمل لحضرتك الاكل 
ده لو انا منها وشفت كلامك ده ابقى قابلنى لو وقفتلك فى المطبخ تانى اعملك اكل يعنى اتعب واعملك وانت تروح تبص بره ليه علشان فى النهاية بعمل ليك انت
وهى دى الرجــــــــــــــــــــاله 
صرخت إليك يارب...:wub:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*ليه هو الست من وجهة نظرك بس طباخة للراجل ما لهاش اى لازمة تانية 



ردى بقى يا فالحة​*:beee:​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

صدقنى يا اخويا يوحنا ................
مدلعين قوى لا عايزين يعملوا اكل ولا عايزين يبقوا كويسين ولا عايزين يتعبوا بصاغ 
يا شخه احمدى ربنا ان فى حد بيتجوز اليومين السود دوووووووووووووووول .. الجواز فرحه قال ... تعالوا شوفوا 
دا بقى تحدى ............
اخويا يوحنا ابقى فكرنى نشيل شعار الفيل الهندى من الحزب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*هما مش موضوع مش عاوزين يتعبوا هما ما بيعرفوش يعملوا حاجة اصلا
ماشى نشيل الفيل ونحط بداله ديك رومى 
( اصلهم بيخافوا منه )
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

يخرب عقلك يا يوحنا بطفتسنى من الضحك يابنى اميلى فى البروفيل بتاعى خده وكلمنى 
اتفقنا 
وحلو شعار الديك الرومى 
كك كك كك ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## googa2007 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

* الحقيقة الرجالة غلابة مع الستات
 مفيش حاجة بتعجبهم ومش بيشوفوا فى الراجل الا الحاجات اللى
مش عجباهم بس ولو ولعوا صوابعهم شمع مش كفاية
لكن فى الاخر" المحبة تحتمل كل شىء"
و المثل بيقول " حبيبك تبلع لة الزلط و عدوك تتمنى لة الغلط 
:yahoo::ranting:"*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



googa2007 قال:


> * الحقيقة الرجالة غلابة مع الستات
> مفيش حاجة بتعجبهم ومش بيشوفوا فى الراجل الا الحاجات اللى
> مش عجباهم بس ولو ولعوا صوابعهم شمع مش كفاية
> لكن فى الاخر" المحبة تحتمل كل شىء"
> ...




*نورت الموضوع يا   googa 
ورأيك مهم كتير للزى مرمر وميرو 
احنا بنصلى ربنا يهديهم او يهدهم
هما اللى يختاروا بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*:99: :99: :99: :99:


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

البنات اللى مدلعين
صدقونى انتو مش عارفين حاجه
فى رجاله عايزة الحرق بالجاز
معلش محدش يزعل منى بس انا بقول اللى انا شفته
البنت بتحاول على قد ما تقدر تحافظ لكن تصرفاته 
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



بنت الفادى قال:


> البنات اللى مدلعين
> صدقونى انتو مش عارفين حاجه
> فى رجاله عايزة الحرق بالجاز
> معلش محدش يزعل منى بس انا بقول اللى انا شفته
> ...




*بأمارة ما نصكم بيشتغل بس علشان الميك اب و الفساتين 
هو ده سيادتك مش دلع برضه
وبعدين الجاز بقى غالى اليومين دول شوفى حاجة ارخص





هو ده الحياد الى انتى قولتى عليه​*
:smil16: :smil16: :smil16: :smil16: :t32:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



googa2007 قال:


> * الحقيقة الرجالة غلابة مع الستات
> مفيش حاجة بتعجبهم ومش بيشوفوا فى الراجل الا الحاجات اللى
> مش عجباهم بس ولو ولعوا صوابعهم شمع مش كفاية
> لكن فى الاخر" المحبة تحتمل كل شىء"
> ...



ايه ده ايه ده يا googa ايه الدخلة دى...
وبعدين ده رايك انت اوك كل واحد حر فى رايه 
بس الحقيقة أن الستات هما اللى غلابة :heat:
ده على اساس يعنى ان الرجاله ملايكة وبيعجبهم كل حاجة 
انت منين يا googa ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *نورت الموضوع يا   googa
> ورأيك مهم كتير للزى مرمر وميرو
> احنا بنصلى ربنا يهديهم او يهدهم
> هما اللى يختاروا بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*:99: :99: :99: :99:



ايه يا عم يوحنا...
هو لو غاب القط ألعب يا فار ولا ايه :act23:
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى 
ربنا يهدى الجميع يا خوياااااااااااا :smile01​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*شوفتى اديكى اعترفتى انك قطة 
نونونونووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:beee:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *شوفتى اديكى اعترفتى انك قطة
> نونونونووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:beee:​



أيوة قطة أعترفت بكده 
وأنت الفار أنت مكملتش المثل ولا ايه 
والفار بقى بيخاف من القطة لآنها بتاكلوه
روح أستخبى بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*ده كانزمان دلوقتى الفار مدوخ القطة ومش عارفة تعمل له حاجة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

أيوة صح مدوخها 
بس لما بتطوله بقى...
قول عليه يا رحمان يا رحيم 
هههههههههههههههه
انت مش عايش فى مصر ولا ايه ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*اوعى لا الديك الرومى يعضك 
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخفش أطمن ​


----------



## twety (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههه

عسل بجد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

شكرا لمرورك ياتويتى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## shamiran (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

صدقينى عندك حق
ربنا معاكى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



shamiran قال:


> صدقينى عندك حق
> ربنا معاكى



ميرسى لمرورك يا shamiran ونورتى الموضوع
حاسة انك هتبقى عضو فعال معانا فى الحزب :t16:
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



Ramzi قال:


> النقطة التانية عجبتني جدا ً
> وتطبق دائما ً​



*عندك حق يا بت يا مرمر  
واهه واحد منهم اعترف اهه

هما عايزين  ( لاتجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ على )
يلا ربنا عالظالم والمفترى*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*الحقوا 
تويتى بتقول عسل ليه يا تويتى انتى شايف مرمر نحلة ولا ايه قصدك 
انا مش قصدى حاجة بس باستوضح منك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جيلان 
اتأخرتى على الحضانة 
اجرى بسرعة لا الميس تزنبك على السبورة
و ما تدعيش على حد احسن الدعوة تلف وترجعلكوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *الحقوا
> تويتى بتقول عسل ليه يا تويتى انتى شايف مرمر نحلة ولا ايه قصدك
> انا مش قصدى حاجة بس باستوضح منك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا اغيب يوم ارجع الاقيك عملتنى نحلة كده ماشى هههههههههههه
قولى براحتك يا تويتى احنا مع بعض ومحدش ليه دعوة :cry2:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*ما تزعليش يا مرمر ما دى من عجائب الرجال 
انك تغيبى يوم تلاقى الدنيا اتغيرت مش زينا لو غبنا سنه نرجع نلاقى زى ما انتوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



حمد الله على سلمتك يا قمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا الله يسلمك 
بس متخدش على كده وأنا مش موجودة ليا عيون هنا 
خالى بالك بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا يوحنا الله يسلمك
> بس متخدش على كده وأنا مش موجودة ليا عيون هنا
> خالى بالك بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ليكى عيون هنا غريبة 
انا اعرف ان عينك اليمين ( ميرو ) شكت فى انتمائك وهربت 
و عينك الشمال ( جيلان ) خايفة تدخل المنتدى لوحدها 
يعنى سيادتك دلوقتى بتلوشى 
سلامة الشوف يا مرمر 
هههههههههههههههههه
وسليميلى على عنيكى​*leasantr leasantr leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى يا يوحنا اتريق 
وربنا يخليلى ميرو وجيلان وتويتى ودوللى وفينو...إلخ
أقعد ساكت بقى 
وعلى فكرة أنا عندى 4 عيون هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramez Malek (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

يامرمر بلاش تلعبي بالنار .... انا ramez malek  وممكن اسردلك أكثر من 1000 عيب في المرأة وفي بنات اليومين دول كمان ..... اعتبريه عناد بمحبة أوكيه


----------



## Ramez Malek (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

وعلي العموم كل يوم هاقولك واحدة من العيوب دي عشان هما كتييييييييييييييييييييييير قوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



Ramez Malek قال:


> يامرمر بلاش تلعبي بالنار .... انا ramez malek  وممكن اسردلك أكثر من 1000 عيب في المرأة وفي بنات اليومين دول كمان ..... اعتبريه عناد بمحبة أوكيه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه بس يا رامز مالك ومالى 
داخل حامى عليا كده ليــه ده انا غلبانة حتى هههههههههههههه
وبعدين مانا عارفة ان المرأة فى عيوب هى مش ملاك يعنى
شكلك كده لسه مشفتش مواضيعى هههههههههههه
بس ده انت من أول موضوع عملت فيا كده 
امال لما تكمل هتعمل فيا ايه تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوك يا رامز وانا بحــــــــب العناد جدا 
ومستنية مواضيعك 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت المنتدى كله ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*بجد وحشانى لماضتك 
و ربنا يخلي لك عيونك الأربعة
هههههههههه​*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه بس يا رامز مالك ومالى
> داخل حامى عليا كده ليــه ده انا غلبانة حتى هههههههههههههه
> وبعدين مانا عارفة ان المرأة فى عيوب هى مش ملاك يعنى
> ...





*بكرة تندم يا جميل ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههه
أنا جيت أهووووووو وهترجع اللماضة تانى
ايه بكرة تندم دى...
هو رامز تبعك ولا ايه انت لحقت تضمه للحزب يا يوحنا هههههههههههههه
لما نستنى بكرة ده 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramez Malek (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

يوحنا مش تبعي ولا حاجة بس بعد انهارده ممكن المنتدي الرجالة كلهم يشرفوني انهم تبعي


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*ربنا يخليك يا رامز ومنور الحزب بانضمامك​*


----------



## بموا الحزين (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

لكن انا مش كده


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*انت مش كده ايه بالظبط
انتى من دشنا ولا من ديش العدو
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا بموا اهم حاجة انت متزعلش نفسك 
بس ليه بس بموا الحزين ؟!!!!
علشان خاطرك انت بس هنعتبرك حالة استثنائية من الرجال 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى ونورتنا يا بموا من غير الحزين دى ​


----------



## Ramez Malek (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

أول حاجة هانتكلم فيها هي النميمة .................. ؟ ؟ ؟  وطبعاً انتو عارفين النميمة عند البنات عاملة ازاي مش محتاجين كلام كتير عليها بس الأول هاسيب كل واحد منكم يقول رأيه في النميمة اللى بين البنات وبعضها وبعدين رأي في الآخر
.....؟؟؟؟؟ هاوريكي يا مرمر لغاية ماتقولي حقي برقبتي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



Ramez Malek قال:


> أول حاجة هانتكلم فيها هي النميمة .................. ؟ ؟ ؟  وطبعاً انتو عارفين النميمة عند البنات عاملة ازاي مش محتاجين كلام كتير عليها بس الأول هاسيب كل واحد منكم يقول رأيه في النميمة اللى بين البنات وبعضها وبعدين رأي في الآخر
> .....؟؟؟؟؟ هاوريكي يا مرمر لغاية ماتقولي حقي برقبتي



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
النميمة مرة واحدة...
ده على اساس يعنى ان الولد لما بيقعد مع الولد بيتكلموا فى السياسة 
ولا يمكن بيتكلموا فى انهم هيحصلوا الكون 
النميمة دى لينا وليكو يا رامز يعنى انت لما بتقابل صحبك مش بتتكلم معاه على فلان وعمل ايه..إلخ 
عارف بقى لو قولتلى لا :act19::act19: 
هههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده ....
انا اقول حقى برقبتى ماشى ماشى مانت لسه جديد فى الخط 
العبرة فى النهاية يا رامز 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramez Malek (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

النميمة عند البنات غير النميمة عند الولاد ... يعني عمرك ما مسكتي ودن اللى جانبك أو صاحبتك وقولتيلها شوفي دي لبسة ايه ودي راحت انهاردة فين ودي جابت ايه لكن عند الولد بيبقي الموضوع في رجولة شوية يعني الولد دايماً مش بيحب أنه يكون غلطان أو حد يمسك عليه غلطة لكن عند البنات بتبقي العملية سايحة خالص ... يعني بتتكلموا على بعض طول الوقت حتي البنت المخطوبة بتقعد تكلم خطيبها طول الوقت على دي ودي ودي ودي راحت ودي جات ودي عملت فرحها في الحتة دي ودي لبست امبارح كذا 
يعني اقصد اقول ان النميمة عندكم كبير قوي ولا تقارن لو حصلت عند الولد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بقى انت كده هتبوز لى الموضوع 
احنا بنتكلم عن عجائب الرجال ماشى 
هاتلى عجائب للنساء يا رامز 
مش صفات انا معاك النميمة دى صفة هههههههههههههههههههه
بس عندنا وعندكم بردواااااااااااا
وخالينا ساكتة بقى اتقى شر مرمر اذا غضبت
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*يا رامز اوضح لك معلومة بس اللى انت بتقول عليها مش نميمة 
ده طبع البنات يا حبيب و طالما هما كلهم متفقين فى الموضوع ده يبقى مش عيب فيهم 
اى خدمة يا مرمر ادينى بدافع عنكم وعلى الله اسمع صوت واحدة فيكوا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ميرسى ليك يا يوحنا يا خويا 
بس انا لسه قايلة له كده من قبلك 
تترد لك فى......
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fayse_f (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

لكن برده صوبعك مش زي بعضها يا اختي العزيزة


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

صح لينا الجنة


----------



## maria123 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

عن جد مزبوط  شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



maria123 قال:


> عن جد مزبوط  شكرا



ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## febe (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

ربنا يكون في العون الي عندهامثل هذالرجل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



febe قال:


> ربنا يكون في العون الي عندهامثل هذالرجل



ميرسى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

 لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ملكيش حق انتى كده ظالمة الرالة خاااااااااااااااااااالص ده انتوا اللى هتموتونا ناقصين عمر هههههههههههههههههه:a82::dance:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



مايكل مايك قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ملكيش حق انتى كده ظالمة الرالة خاااااااااااااااااااالص ده انتوا اللى هتموتونا ناقصين عمر هههههههههههههههههه:a82::dance:



*هههههههههههههههههههه
بقى انا ظالمة يا مايكل :love34::blush2:
طيب ظالمة وانا راضية بيهااااااااا :t17:
لكن ظالمة الرجالة دى بقى مش راضية عنها خالص 
يابنى دى طبيعتكم مش حاجة جديدة يعنى ههههههههههه
هنموتكوا ناقصين عمر :59: طيب كويس
علشان حتى الواحد يحس انه عمل خير فى البنات ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا غلبان انت :flowers: ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*

*you are % right
thx alot for ur nice topic​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عجائــــب الرجال....تعالوا اتفرجوا يا بنات*



assyrian girl قال:


> *you are % right
> thx alot for ur nice topic​*



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2009)

*بصراحة عندك حق*


----------



## tenaaaa (13 يناير 2010)

فعلا مايعجبهمش العجب

متعبيييين


----------



## solofanty (13 يناير 2010)

على فكره كل الكلام دا غلط خالص

و لو صح بيبقى مش كل الناس​


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمر بجد
عندك حق​*


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*الحمد للة انهم معانا ومهما يكونوا احنا لا نقدر نستغنى عنهم لانهم هم الزوج الحنين والاب الحنون والابن الجميل ومهما يكونوا نحن لا نقد نستغنى عنهم*


----------

